# 1 Star Rating Removed



## OrlUberOffDriver

*A********a* (Uber)

Nov 1, 08:28

Hello *******,

I totally I understand your frustration regarding this matter. Should your rider give you any rating for this trip, we will remove it right away.

Best,

*A********a*
help.uber.com

***************

Nov 1, 07:43

Hi,
It doesn't matter that it "should not affect my overall rating" this is unacceptable. To be professional with a clean car and have a drunk idiot rate me bad because he cannot make a sound judgement. 
As I said, I request that this rating be removed from my record.

Thank you,

*********

I had video and audio recording of these drunk dudes saying they were gonna 1 star me just because they didn't like my car.


----------



## Bill Feit

Some time ago I had a similar situation some time ago and Support told me they could NOT under any circumstance remove a rating once it is give by a PAX!


----------



## Road Pilot

Did your average rating shoot up after Uber's promise to remove the one star? They might be jerking your chain (quit barking you stupid dog). ; p


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

It was removed. I had a 3 week run of 5 stars, after they rated me I went 4.87 next day after removal went back up to 5


----------



## Bart McCoy

definitely possible. but in general, uber wont remove ratings


----------



## Horsebm

Bill Feit said:


> Some time ago I had a similar situation some time ago and Support told me they could NOT under any circumstance remove a rating once it is give by a PAX!


I had a 1 star rating by a passenger removed from my star rating. I went to the San Diego Uber office, stated my case and backed it up by showing my e-mail to Uber support and their response to my e-mail. With this information the 1 star was removed. My overall rating shot back up.


----------



## Coachman

I got 1-starred by a carload of out-of-control teenage girls last month. It didn't occur to me that I could have the rating removed.


----------



## Bill Feit

Wow, this would seem to reflect that Uber support actually does listen to drivers about a few things. As I said, my 1 star was some time ago and from all your postings it appears they will now do what is right...although not allowing it to be posted at all without first investigation would be the really smart thing to do!


----------



## The_One

**** Uber and their stars. I don't beg anyone for anything.


----------



## DocT

I'm still fighting a 1* removal as well. Got lots of time between pings. 4 days of emailing back and forth with CSR, and still not resolved.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

This is my first challenge of a rating after 1 1/2 of driving. I do not drive late bar crowds for this very reason. Intoxicated riders are not able to make decisions that a sober person would. 
I would suggest to all that take intoxicated riders is to send a "serious concern" about rider after the trip is ended. Tell them your story and tell them, don't ask, tell them you want whatever rating that rider gives you struck from your record. 
Uber does not know the situations we are in with some riders, then we get a 1 star and scream bloody hell. 
I believe that if you all advise Uber of the situation right after that trip ended, that you just trasported a drunk and you want them to remove that rating...they will.


----------



## Horsebm

DocT said:


> I'm still fighting a 1* removal as well. Got lots of time between pings. 4 days of emailing back and forth with CSR, and still not resolved.


I chose to go down the the San Diego Uber office and plead my case to have my 1 star rating removed. I thought a face to face meeting would yield better results and it did. Try showing up at your local Uber office, if you have the time to do so. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Horsebm

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> This is my first challenge of a rating after 1 1/2 of driving. I do not drive late bar crowds for this very reason. Intoxicated riders are not able to make decisions that a sober person would.
> I would suggest to all that take intoxicated riders is to send a "serious concern" about rider after the trip is ended. Tell them your story and tell them, don't ask, tell them you want whatever rating that rider gives you struck from your record.
> Uber does not know the situations we are in with some riders, then we get a 1 star and scream bloody hell.
> I believe that if you all advise Uber of the situation right after that trip ended, that you just trasported a drunk and you want them to remove that rating...they will.


I believe you are correct and your advise on how to handle the situation is spot on.


----------



## Bill Feit

Below is another article on rating system, including PAX. Note the paragraph that says (again) if you rate a PAX 3 or less stars you will NOT be pared with them again.

http://observer.com/2015/11/uber-will-ban-you-if-drivers-give-you-a-bad-rating/#.VkSdXwflt2E.mailto


----------



## FlDriver

How do you guys know who gave you one star, or even that you got a one-star rating, when all we see is our overall average?


----------



## Horsebm

FlDriver said:


> How do you guys know who gave you one star, or even that you got a one-star rating, when all we see is our overall average?


In my case, I had an issue with this passenger while en route to the drop off location. I explained to the passenger that I was going to e-mail Uber Support upon completing this trip. I did this in order to protect myself, (cover my ass), as I knew this pax was giving me a 1 star rating. My overall rating dropped significantly and the following day I went to the S.D. Uber office and spoke to a rep. I showed him my e-mail and Uber Supports response to my e-mail. After we discussed the issue he agreed to remove the 1 star rating, in addition he showed me his computer screen to verify and my rating returned to what is was prior to the 1 star. It was worth it to me because the passenger was wrong and he is a POS !


----------



## SECOTIME

After 500 trips low ratings will start to drop off like bad debt..


----------



## Bill Feit

FlDriver said:


> How do you guys know who gave you one star, or even that you got a one-star rating, when all we see is our overall average?


The real truth is we cannot positively identify who gave low rating..we can guess as above or speculate based on the quality of the ride from our standpoint. That is unless you only have 1 ride on a particular day. How do we know? Obvious drop in overall rating and on the partner site you can see your 1 day, 7 day, 30 day and 365 day rating. You know your 500 ride rating is what you see on the app and in the upper right corner of driver partner site. Yesterday I had 4 rides and my 1 day rating was 3.5!!!! I know of no reason why! so I guess I got 5, 4, 4, 1=14/4=3.5.

I hate the rating system and I know I am a 5 star driver...yes, I am human and to make mistakes but not aware of any yesterday! Bottom line is unless you are being threatened with deactivation DON'T WORRY ABOUT RATING BECAUSE WE CAN'T DO ANYTHING ABOUT IT!! Sorry for shout!!


----------



## jonnyfinch

FlDriver said:


> How do you guys know who gave you one star, or even that you got a one-star rating, when all we see is our overall average?


I check my star rating after every drop off in my profile


----------



## Munsuta

Uber support has a treasure trove of hidden levers and buttons. You just have to say the magic words.


----------



## Boca Ratman

jonnyfinch said:


> I check my star rating after every drop off in my profile


My God, this post is 3.5 years old. Almost nothing that applies then apies now.


----------



## The Texan

jonnyfinch said:


> I check my star rating after every drop off in my profile


OK Jonny! Did you look at the date of the thread you just dug up? Like with a big honking shovel?
And if you check your star rating every rider, you have too much time on your hands


----------



## Jody Blunden

Bill Feit said:


> The real truth is we cannot positively identify who gave low rating..we can guess as above or speculate based on the quality of the ride from our standpoint. That is unless you only have 1 ride on a particular day. How do we know? Obvious drop in overall rating and on the partner site you can see your 1 day, 7 day, 30 day and 365 day rating. You know your 500 ride rating is what you see on the app and in the upper right corner of driver partner site. Yesterday I had 4 rides and my 1 day rating was 3.5!!!! I know of no reason why! so I guess I got 5, 4, 4, 1=14/4=3.5.
> 
> I hate the rating system and I know I am a 5 star driver...yes, I am human and to make mistakes but not aware of any yesterday! Bottom line is unless you are being threatened with deactivation DON'T WORRY ABOUT RATING BECAUSE WE CAN'T DO ANYTHING ABOUT IT!! Sorry for shout!!


Pax have 48hrs to apply a rating or change their rating


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork

Yep, I call bullsh*t. Uber’s not removing a rating manually. The computer MIGHT flag it, but no rep will.


----------

